# Conshohocken, PA -Princess 6 mos FM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Conshohocken, PA - Princess B&T Baby*

http://www.montgomerycountyspca.org

Conshohocken Facility, Princess #A169951, 5 mos B&T








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Conshohocken, PA - Princess B&T Baby*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Conshohocken, PA - Princess B&T Baby*

Oh baby girl!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Conshohocken, PA - Princess B&T Baby*

I am hoping to have this sweet girl pulled today!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Conshohocken, PA - Princess B&T Baby*

I just spoke with the shelter. This little girl has aggression issues. They are working with her so she isn't available for adoption at this time. They won't let a rescue take her at this time either.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

Montgomery County SPCA 

Please put City, State First in the subject per posting rules

Posts Merged together by Admin.


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh she is adorable, poor scared baby.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

why did i look at her picture...


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

What a cutie....please someone in that area help her....please?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable...anyone?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post814133

Myamom and I were just "chatting" and she reminded me - Princess has been posted before - wonder if this is a new listing and she is now available or if it is the same listing?


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

Listed before? The poor thing is only 6 months old...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW they do look identical.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Princess' Picture and Current Information:










PRINCESS - ID#A169951

My name is PRINCESS. 

I am a spayed female, black and tan Purebred German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 6 months old.

_I have been at the shelter since Oct 18, 2008._

For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County SPCA - Conshohocken Facility & Executive Offices at (610) 825-0111
Ask for information about animal ID number A169951 

Her previous thread from September 2008
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post814133


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

I never forget a puppy face and apparently neither do you Darcy. They must have worked out prior issues.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I originally posted this girl and someone called the shelter and was told she wasn;t available for adoption at that time. I guess she is now. However, several members said this shelter is basically a safe shelter so dogs here shouldn't be considered urgent (something to that effect).


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

This like the MOntco spca and in this five county area I would not be so sure that she is safe. Someone might want to think more seriously. The County shelters here have day limits.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Member ShepherdMania posted on original thread they hoped to pull this girl so have PM'd them to see if still interested.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverI originally posted this girl and someone called the shelter and was told she wasn;t available for adoption at that time. I guess she is now. However, several members said this shelter is basically a safe shelter so dogs here shouldn't be considered urgent (something to that effect).


I have adopted dogs from this shelter & assisted other people in finding dogs there.
They are safe if they are not full. When they get full - the animals can go at any time. I am assuming since the holidays are coming they will fill up again quickly.

Just my two cents.
She has some aggression issues but is young enough to be rehabilitated!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any news on her?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DanniAny news on her?


Bump for the baby


----------

